# Mamba on a stick



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

My latest video

YouTube - Mamba on a Stick


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

it's all good and all... but dude,.. you're basicly juggling hand grenades ain't ya?. i know you do know what you are doing but, for real, ain't that pushing your luck a bit?....is the mortgage all paid off?:lol2:.. whew!!


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

HABU said:


> it's all good and all... but dude,.. you're basicly juggling hand grenades ain't ya?. i know you do know what you are doing but, for real, ain't that pushing your luck a bit?....is the mortgage all paid off?:lol2:.. whew!!


Yes, but the trick is NOT getting the "Pin" pulled.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

:lol2::lol2: i got ya!! :grin1:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

:lol2: great vid green mambas are stunning!


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

mambas are quite shy snakes ain't they ?


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

welshgaz said:


> mambas are quite shy snakes ain't they ?


Yes, very shy.


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2007)

great snake .... i enjoyed the vid 



rick


----------



## fastbaz (Aug 12, 2007)

great video as always,:no1: but be careful as habu said they are like a grenade and sometimes you can get a dud that goes off with the pin intact...


----------



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

'Mamba on a stick'. I thought it was gonna be a cooking tip about Mamba kebabs.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Gotta love this comment



> You, sir, are my favourite loon, ever.


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Meko said:


> Gotta love this comment


I get called worse all the time :grin1:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

how is gabby doing now? calmed down again? :no1:


----------



## spendleb (Jul 17, 2007)

Viperkeeper, hopefully not a daft question but when you feed the snakes and they 'strike' at the rat, is this a dry bite or do the snakes still inject venom, are they aware the prey is already dead?


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

when they bite its a natural reaction to inject venom i believe!


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

Now I think green mambas are fantastic snakes, but that is just too close for me.


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

spendleb said:


> Viperkeeper, hopefully not a daft question but when you feed the snakes and they 'strike' at the rat, is this a dry bite or do the snakes still inject venom, are they aware the prey is already dead?


I really don't know...I suppose you could visit my facility and put on a "Rat Hand Puppet" and stick your hand in the cage. We would know the answer to that question almost instantly. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I really think they inject almost all of the time dead or not. The only time I think they don't is when a snake takes food gently from my forcep.

Cheers!

Al


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

nice video


----------

